

How Consumer Reports got Apple's attention when no one else could  - jonpaul
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2458-how-consumer-reports-got-apples-attention-when-no-one-else-could

======
tptacek
I respect Consumer Reports (though, significantly less than I respect Cooks
Illustrated, which has not only a mission but also a singular perspective).
And I see why Apple reacted to them and not, say, to Engadget. But if you look
closely at CR's coverage of the antenna, it isn't faultless. It starts out
levelheaded, becomes breathless, and changes as part and parcel of the online
news cycle --- exactly what this 37s post says CR _doesn't_ make a habit of
doing.

------
gamble
I respect (and pay for) Consumer Reports, but their scoring system is
unnecessarily confusing. CR only 'Recommends' products they consider to be
exceptionally good. It's like receiving an A+, not a C-. Unfortunately, no one
who isn't a subscriber is going to understand the distinction. The mainstream
media reported the story as if by not 'Recommending' the iPhone 4 CR had told
people _not_ to buy one. It's still their highest-rated smartphone.

~~~
drunkpotato
You have pointed out a problem with mainstream regurgitation of Consumer
Reports recommendation, not with Consumer Reports.

CR are doing the right thing by only recommending exceptional products. That
should be what a recommendation is. "It's not total crap" and "it's better
than the other total crap that's out there" are not recommendations and
shouldn't be.

(For the rhetorically impaired: I realize there are several levels of quality
between total crap and exceptional.)

~~~
gamble
The term itself is inherently confusing. If only the best products are
'recommended', are the rest 'not recommended'? That's how it was interpreted,
by the mainstream media and blogs alike.

They could just as easily label them as 'Outstanding' or 'CR Choice' products
and avoid the confusion.

~~~
mattmanser
How is recommend a difficult term to understand?

They don't recommend it. Simple.

I find the idea refreshing that someone can still speak plain english as well
as hold up high standards.

~~~
DLWormwood
> How is recommend a difficult term to understand?

Because Consumer Reports is using the term with the correct denotation, while
being oblivious to the media and population at large using this term
connotatively. Most people think the word “recommendation” is a binary term,
similar to “good” versus “bad,” when it really is meant to be relative term
referring to a continuum. If you tell somebody that something “is best of
breed, but still not recommended,” they would either look on you with
suspicion or even accuse you of being contradictory, even though you
technically aren’t.

[http://itsfiveoclocksomewhere.blogspot.com/2006/09/grammar-m...](http://itsfiveoclocksomewhere.blogspot.com/2006/09/grammar-
moment-denotation-vs.html)

A connotation mutates a word’s original denotation over time, as anybody who
has heard of the “euphemism treadmill” can attest.

(FWIW, I have no intention of buying an iPhone, just not for this reason...)

------
gcv
CR has published it share of canards. Most famously, it helped fan the flames
of the false Audi 5000 "unintended acceleration" story in the 1980s — and
there was nothing wrong with the cars, as a subsequent NHTSA report
demonstrated.

------
MarcusA
There seems to be CR fans everywhere now they are taking it to Apple. But I'm
a long time car guy and CR isn't well regarded in those circles. For autos,
they have been well behind the curve in recommending models just because of
the maker. Toyota is the most glaring example they only recently with the bad
press have stopped rubber stamping recommendations for them. With all of the
data they have, they had to know about the engine sludge problems or minivan
doors but kept recommending all of their models. Likewise, they placed cars
such as the latest Chevy Malibu in the same iPhone recommendation purgatory -
due to name only. They overweight recommendations based on past performance.

I admit to looking at CR if I need a dishwasher. However, if 37signals would
make that same post in a car site it would be laughed at.

------
jamesjyu
This is dead on. My parents (and other family members outside of tech) read
and heed CR religiously.

~~~
redstripe
But do they buy iphones and many other tech gadgets? I can't imagine there is
much overlap between CR readership and bleeding edge gadget consumers.

------
jws
It's pretty clear that the engineering work behind the press conference was
well underway before the Consumer Reports video hit.

Google for "apple responds to consumer reports" and the top hits are from
Consumer Reports' web sites, then some other stuff, but nothing that really
says it happened.

Was there something in the press conference?

------
dpnewman
The underlying theme that trend bucking businesses with deep commitments to a
service of rich value is well taken. And the Apple/CR example is indeed an
intriguing and worthy example to examine.

